# Uncovering Hidden Windows in my guest room



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My latest project is my large guest room. We knew that one of the walls was 'false' and concealing a pair of windows (you could see the windows from outside).

Demolition - I rented a dumpster :thumbup: and hucked all the debris out the window - very satisfying. Here's a pic of halfway through the demo.










Peeled off three layers of wallpaper. They conveniently PAINTED between the first and second layer making it quite a PITA to scrape. 

They also PAINTED the hidden windows shut *from the outside!*  You can easily see the paint on the upper sash. It took a bit of patient work to remove the sashes. I kept the interlocking weather-stripping in place because it was in good shape and engaged with the sashes nicely.










I removed all the old paint, sanded and rehabbed the sashes. This involved re-attaching loose muntins and re-squaring a corner or two. The upper sash is still raked out of square by 1/4 inch, but it opens and lowers nicely in the window. The lower sash is perfectly square and also performs nicely. :whistling2:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I planned to keep the old unbroken glass (3 out of 4 panes were in good shape). It wasn't 'wavy' or particularly old, but I hate throwing things away. It proved to be such a time waster to scrape all the old paint that I elected to replace it with new glass - two trips to lowes later :wink: I had a nice dry fit.



















I set the points and tried my hand at glazing! I've never done this before, but I read a book and watched a video on youtube :thumbsup:. After about 45 minutes I got the hang of it and could run a straight line. 

Couldn't get a good glazing pic, but I'll post some tomorrow.


----------

